# excel or alweld?



## THUMPER144 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, here it is.....which boat would you buy if you were me????
I live in western pa (Pittsburgh)and just purchased a Johnson 60/40 jet.(1985 but NEVER used).
Kinda silly to buy an engine before the boat, but I did. I do want to stay with a flat bottom vs. a mod v (5.5) just to get that extra inch of cushion between the hull and the bottom of the lake/river im fishing.
Will be used to fish rivers and lakes. I had a flat bottom jon before(certainly of a different class though)and it suited me well. when I made the switch to a deep v, I actually disliked it for quite sometime. 

I've been searching for dealers near me, and have found one that carries alweld. the jc1756 or the jc1752 are the ones that interest me from alweld. https://www.alweld.com/jc_jet_boat.html

The closest dealer to me that carries excels can get me in a 1751 Excel Riverjet XL https://www.excelboats.net/RiverJet.html

The things I would like to have on both boats are....aluminum transom(the reinforced 3 brace looks great),floors and sides, side console, livewell(probably never use it), no slip interior, front fuel tank(not sure if excel does this?),front and rear decks with storage, storage under driver/passenger seat, lights, bilge, trolling motor wiring and mount, rod box(possibly), and tunnel hull.

with all those options I may be pushing it with weight, but will get a different motor if I have to...
I noticed excel states their boats "turn on a dime", but they do not offer any specs on weight. they also offer longitudinal stringers for strength.

Alweld offers stringers across the width of the boat, hmmm. would it make a difference??
Assuming I get the same options.....which one would you buy????


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jul 27, 2014)

Gosh...its already been about 35 seconds and no one has answered....what are you all waiting for????
this is urgent, get typing!!!!hahaha


----------



## DrNip (Jul 27, 2014)

I would get the Excel in a heart beat. Why? Triple taper chine and longitudinal ribs FTW!


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 28, 2014)

. I don't know the weight on the excel but the JC model alwelds are going to be getting close to the limits of what a 60/40 is going to push effectively. There is nothing worse then a underpowered jet.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jul 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361302#p361302 said:


> lowe1648 » 28 Jul 2014, 13:30[/url]"]. I don't know the weight on the excel but the JC model alwelds are going to be getting close to the limits of what a 60/40 is going to push effectively. There is nothing worse then a underpowered jet.




no doubt...Im hopeful, but mentally prepared if I need to get a larger engine. the good thing is there will be a 40 horse jet for sale here.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Aug 7, 2014)

After the overwhelming amount of responses I've received(haha), I decided to go with an excel 1751 xl jet tunnel. So I began my search to find the dealer that would give me the best price....called a couple emailed several more and got nothing in return? Should be easy to buy a boat, right?? Well, I finally talked to a dealer several states away from me that answered his phone and kept his word that he would call me back. Told him what I wanted and he called me within an hour and said they haven't made that model flat bottom square nose Jon since 2011!!! Nor do they do tunnels anymore except on a few select boats! 
Well I'm surprised at the line being discontinued, but I think Alweld will be sufficient for me.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 7, 2014)

Well that sucks. I experienced the same thing when trying to buy my Weld Craft. People wouldn't call or email back. Keep at it until you find one that does have the time to talk or otherwise you'll be screwed in the end with their service.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 8, 2014)

My Alweld has served me well the last 12 years. I think you will be happy with it as long as you find a good dealer.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some good news....at least to me. Talked to Dave at excel boats. Very helpful in getting me pretty darn close to what I wanted. I will be ordering an excel 1754 square nose (not shown on their website) as a special order that they already make for a dealer that requests that size. 
Question.....what is the most common transom height that jets work with? And secondly, is one transom height "better" than another? I have a 60/40 but would like to get the right height transom in case this motor is too small or ever needs replaced.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd put a 90 / 65 on it. I have a 20" shaft engine. With my jet, the transom is 27".


----------



## DrNip (Aug 14, 2014)

Glad to hear you could get an Excel boat. Make sure to post up pics.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361302#p361302 said:


> lowe1648 » 28 Jul 2014, 12:30[/url]"]. I don't know the weight on the excel but the JC model alwelds are going to be getting close to the limits of what a 60/40 is going to push effectively. There is nothing worse then a underpowered jet.



You'll probably be at the limit out of the gate, then add batteries,gas,people and gear...

Looking at 1400 lbs for max weight..


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 14, 2014)

A 20" shaft length should be a 27" transom. I have mine mounted at 29.5" from bottom of hull to the top of the motor bracket. Mine is a 27" transom. If they offer it get extra knee braces to support the transom, I had mine built with 3.

A 60/40 will push it but will be weight sensitive, load it light as possible if you do a lot of shallow running.


----------



## flatboat (Dec 9, 2014)

Ever look at an edge I have a 656 runs fast very stable . I know a fellow that ran 68 mph in an empty 556 with a tweaked 40 merc 2 stroke ,not a jet tho


----------



## Wood_Duck (Dec 11, 2014)

Of those, I'd vote Excel. But id also look at Blazer


----------



## THUMPER144 (Dec 14, 2014)

Well funny you'd say look at the Blazer....I put an order in for one a couple weeks ago. 1652 super sport with a 27" transom, side console, and a couple seats with dry storage beneath them, .100" hull. Will have some things to do to get it ready, but not too much. 
As for the excel....cant believe everything you read on the net, but I kept reading so many different issues with them and their poor customer service. Ive read nothing but good about Alwelds, as I did Blazers. Decided to give the Blazer a try. Decided to give 16 ft a try instead of a 17,hoping I'd get more out of my 60/40. Hope to get home soon to pick it up(working out of state). Will post picks when it happens.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jan 19, 2015)

The Blazer 1652ss is here. Got it from Troutt and sons. Joe was wonderful to deal with. I've spent a lot more on other purchases and have never been treated better. Anyway, after a quick look at the boat, I'm very impressed with quality of welds(I'm a weld inspector by trade),craftsmanship, and overall attention to detail on the boat. At under 400 lbs it should do just fine with the 60/40. Now to find some 9-10' controls for the Johnson. 
Does anyone have any recommendations for a cover for this boat?? I've looked at the sponsors of this site and am considering their product as well as others. Wondering what most do regarding the 27" transom, since the rest of the boat is 20"? Also, I have ideas, but am wondering what others do to support their covers. My other boat has fiberglass ribs installed which keeps the water from pooling up. Works ok most of the time, but wondering if there is something better??


----------



## GARoughneck (Jan 19, 2015)

Thumper,

Congrats on the new boat! I have used Boat Covers Direct for my past few boats and been pleased with the quality and service. As for using poles for the pitch of the cover I have used these (see link below) and modified my seat post to keep them in place. 

https://www.golfbags.com/travel-covers/club-glove-stiff-arm-club-protector?utm_medium=pla&utm_source=google&sku_id=13345&gclid=CKiRidKyocMCFS0Q7AodsHYAfg


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks. Looks like a good idea. Is that what you used in your avatar?? If so, it looks pretty tall, so I'm guessing it's a custom cover. I'd bet no rain sits on it.


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry. I see that's not your avatar. I need to pay more attention.


----------



## GARoughneck (Jan 19, 2015)

I would say it's a semi-custom cover. That was my old Lowe 1760 but I had ordered a center console modified V cover for an 18ft since I had a bracket on the motor I wanted the extra length. The good news is it fits my new 1860 now too. Keeps water out yet it breaths well so you don't have to worry about mildew and mold. Those Stiff Arms ar adjustable so it works perfect!

Good luck on the new rig!

Steve


----------



## THUMPER144 (Jan 22, 2015)

Square nosed boat covers with 27"transom and side console are hard to find. 
Boat covers direct tried their best to help me but could not get a square nosed cover to fit my boat. They emailed me today with the news. 
Ended up going with sealskincovers.com (we'll see how well it fits) who said they had one to fit my boat. They also offer a no hassle return with free shipping both ways and a 10yr warranty. I asked the operator about doubling up any corners that might rip. He said" send it back within 10 yrs and we'll fix it for free." Hopefully they'll be in business that long and will honor warranty as promised, if necessary.
After I ordered the cover, I ended up finding one more option that I will keep as a backup in case the sealskin doesn't work. Nationalboatcovers.com ended up having a cover for an alweld 1652jc who's dimensions are similar to the blazer 1652. We'll see in a couple days.


----------

